# Codes P0011, P0340, P0303, Please help me!



## supermariov (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok guys, Im going crazy.
Recently my Altima 2.5 started losing power, and giving me hard starts and engine vibrating alot. I already know i have some broken motor mounts and those will be replaced. BUT, now my car wont start sometimes. 
A have had the cylinder misfire codes before and just replaced the coil and it was fine. Well recently I first had the P0303 code and hadnt had the $ to fix. so today I bought the the coil and replaced the one that was on the cylinder 3. I also noticed one was ripped on the boot, so i just bought a whole new one again. Well after replacing the coils, new valve cover and spark plugs, the car still is hard to start and shakes and doesnt have any power etc. 

I read that it could be a bad fuel injecter if I got the P0303 code, I also read that the P0011 and P0340 could be code associated with the bad coil or fuel injector? 

Now today I am reading that the P0340 and P0011 can be the camshaft sensor? I have replaced the crank sensor in the past but it only made the car die out or not start but it didnt make the the car shake and lose power? 

I reset the codes and now the P0303 isnt showing up but Im still getting codes P0011 and P0340, 

CAN ANYBODY HELP ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT IT MAY BE? I dont want to spend tons of $$ fixing every damm thing on this car. I was gonna change the fuel injector on cylinder 3 and now maybe the cam sensor? I just dont know if its was the cam/crank sensor, would it make the car run soo horrible? 

Can anybody Please help with any of their own experience?


----------



## abagl (Sep 22, 2013)

*2002 Nissan altima 2.5 code P0340 and code p0011*

Did you ever find out what was wrong with the car? I am having the same issue...


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Check the ground cable that goes from the battery to the chassis. Make sure that is okay. If that is okay, then check ALL GROUNDS. I have heard of grounds breaking/disconnecting and the first thing that gets fried/damaged is the coils and ECU. Make sure your grounds are intact!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0340 is set when the cam position sensor has a problem; this could also set a P0011 which is for the IVT that's connected to the cam.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Get the cam sensor from Nissan; I've already run into a few aftermarket cam sensors that were bad out of the box or failed after just a few weeks. I usually get the sensor kit from Nissan used in the recall, which has the cam and crank sensor, and replace them both. Buying the kit is cheaper than buying them separately. Replacing the crank position sensor is a real pain in the tail, though. Also, if you go this route, one of the sensors in the kit has a white paint dot on it, identifying it as the crank position sensor; otherwise, they look identical. A bad cam sensor can cause other codes as well, including the P0011 DTC.


----------

